# Kein 5.1 unter Windows 10



## Anticrist (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

habe heute win10 x64 installiert.
System siehe Signatur.

Titan X - 1 ist das Herzstück, von hier geht ein HMDI Kabel in den AV Receiver Panasonic SC-LX-57

fubktionierte bisher wunderbar.

nur wenn ich unter win10 den Sound unter Systemsteuerung>Sound auf 5.1 einstelle habe ich keine Tobausgabe mehr und ein Test wird mit "Fehler bei der Wiedergabe des Testtons" quittiert.

soundkarte auf dem MB ist deaktiviert und die interne soundkarte ASus Xonar Phoebus habe ich ausgebaut.

keine Veränderung


----------



## Venom89 (17. Mai 2015)

Hast du schon den neuen Treiber versucht? 

Nvidia Geforce 352.84: erster Directx-12-Treiber mit WHQL-Zertifikat veröffentlicht

Hört sich für mich nach einem Treiber Problem an


----------



## Anticrist (17. Mai 2015)

Genau dieser ist installiert


----------



## Venom89 (17. Mai 2015)

Hm

Was sagt den der Gerätemanager? Wenn du den Zweig "Audio, Video und Game-Kontroller" öffnest, wird da "NVidia High Definition Audio" ohne Ausrufezeichen angezeigt?

Treiber der Phoebus Deinstalliert? Hatte unter Win 8 nie Probleme mit dieser aber man weiß ja nie.

Edit:
Was steht bei dir bei den Einstellungen unter "Unterstützte Formate" bei "Maximale Anzahl der Kanäle"?


----------



## Anticrist (17. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles so wie es sein sollte


----------



## Venom89 (17. Mai 2015)

> Edit:
> Was steht bei dir bei den Einstellungen unter "Unterstützte Formate" bei "Maximale Anzahl der Kanäle"?



Falls du es überlesen hast


----------



## Julian1303 (17. Mai 2015)

Als Ausgabegerät hast aber auch Nvidia High Definition Audio via HDMI eingestellt oder?


----------



## Anticrist (17. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möchte noch anmerken, das Stereo und Quadro Sound funktionieren, erst ab den Punkten Surround, 5.1 oder 7.1 verweigert Windows die Soundausgabe


----------



## Venom89 (17. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Versuche diesen Punkt mal dort zu Deinstallieren (nicht löschen) und darauf einen Neustart


----------



## Anticrist (17. Mai 2015)

hat auch nicht geholfen.. scheint aber ein windows Bug zu sein... 7.1 etc funktioniert alles... 
daher erstmal danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Venom89 (17. Mai 2015)

Och kacke


----------



## Julian1303 (17. Mai 2015)

hab auch noch mal gesucht aber was man findet bezieht sich eben alles auf win7. Auch wenn ein teil von Win10 ja von Win7/8.1 im Kernel stammt, aber eben nicht alles. Kann schon sein das dies ein Bug is. Letztens kam was wegen eventuell einer neuen Build. Vielleicht beheben die das damit. Ansonst einfach mal Rückmeldung an Microsoft. Dafür isses ja eine Preview, auf Fehlermeldungen sind die ja angewiesen. Kanns leider nicht nachvollziehen da mein Win10 testrechner ein asbach alter Core-2-Duo mit ner HD2400XT von AMD ist. die hat nicht mal HDMI. Sonst hätte ich das schon umgestöpselt und selbst mal versucht auf 5.1 zu testen. 

Digitaler 5.1 Sound – Rund um SPDIF, HDMI, DTS und Co.


----------

